# Wie kann man etwas über Künstliche Intelligenz lernen - Erfahrungen?



## Freduffed (25. April 2019)

Ich würde mich gerne im Bereich Künstliche Intelligenz weiterbilden, was wäre denn da die beste Vorgangsweise?

Ich möchte jetzt nicht unbedingt Programmieren lernen sondern eher mal wissen bzw. erkennen wo man in Zukunft vielleicht überall KI einsetzen kann.

Muss man sich das alles selbst anlesen, wären dafür eventuell ein paar Univorlesungen interessant oder könnt ihr einige Fachkongresse empfehlen?

Wie geht ihr mit dem Thema um, interessiert es euch und bildet ihr euch auch in dem Bereich weiter?


----------



## spectrumizer (27. April 2019)

Kommt halt darauf an, was für ein Bereich dich interessiert. KI ist nicht gleich KI, denn es gibt keine "General Purpose AI". Einer KI liegt zwar immer das gleiche Konzept zu Grunde: Ein neuronales Netzwerk, mit einem Input- und Output-Layer und oft einem oder mehreren Hidden-Layer(s), welches lernen kann, bestimmte Aufgaben zu lösen. Aber eine KI, die "Flappy Bird" spielen kann und eine KI für Objektklassifizierung unterscheiden sich dennoch erheblich in der Art und Weise ihrer Struktur und ihrem Aufbau. Auch wie das Netzwerk lernt (Stichworte: Feedforward, Backpropagation, Genetic Mutation, Supervised, Unsupervised, Reinforced, Activation functions, ...) und wie komplex es ist, kommt auf den Anwendungsbereich an.

KIs kann man (fast) überall einsetzen, wobei Datenanalyse und Datenklassifizierung wohl die Hauptkategorien sind, unter denen man die ganzen anderen Anwendungsbereiche aufteilen kann. "Gesichtserkennung" fällt unter Datenanalyse und "Modell-Vorhersagen" ebenfalls. "Objekterkennung" (Straßenschilder, Personen, ...) und "Resultatsklassifizierung" ("die Guten in's Töpfchen, die schlechten in's Kröpfchen") zB unter Datenklassifizierung. Oder Dienste wie Alexa, Siri, usw. machen beides: Datenanalyse und -klassifizierung.

Das Thema KI ist ein faszinierender Bereich, der aber unglaublich weiträumig ist. Also erstmal muss man wissen, was man machen oder wissen will, um sich dann ein Netzwerk anzuschauen oder zu designen.

Wahrscheinlich sind Univorlesungen und Fachkonkresse für einen "Einsteiger" keine gute Wahl, wenn die sich jetzt nicht gerade nur mit der praktischen Anwendung von KIs befassen. Und selbst wenn, wird man sich da als "Laie" trotzdem verloren fühlen, wenn man nicht weiß, was "Input", "Hidden" und "Output" Layer sind, was eine Aktivierungsfunktion ist (ReLU, TanH, Sigmoid, ...), was "Gradient Descent" oder "Overfitting" bedeuten, usw. Und oft wird da wohl auch auf die Mathematik eingegangen, die neuronalen Netzwerken zu Grunde liegt (lineare Algebra, Regression).

Denke - wie bei so vielem - ist YouTube immer eine gute Anlaufstelle. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ltF3kKY073A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GuajoloteReal (28. April 2019)

Wie mein Vorposter bereits erklärt hat, ist die Künstliche Intelligenz ein äußerst weitläufiges (und meines Erachtens auch deshalb ein sehr faszinierendes) Themengebiet. spectrumizer hat bereits etliche sinnvolle Beispiele genannt. Dann gibt es andere Bereich der KI wie Smart Homes, die für meinen Geschmack nicht unbedingt notwendig sind, aber das Unternehmen, in dem ich arbeite, wendet die Künstliche Intelligenz bislang im Rechnungswesen an und die Geschäftsführung würde die Anwendungsgebiete nach guten Erfahrungen gerne erweitern (oder vielleicht ist es korrekter zu sagen, dass sie intensiv darüber nachdenkt). Von Vorlesungen habe ich in Erinnerung, dass dort viel Theorie und wenig Praxis erklärt wird. Deswegen sind es die hohen Köpfe in unserem Betrieb mit Vorträgen angegangen.


----------



## Freduffed (30. April 2019)

Danke für eure Antworten.
Wie gesagt, ich weiß schon, das sich von einer Vorlesung oder eines Besuches bei einem Kongress jetzt nicht zum Programmierer werden, würde dennoch zumindest mal einen Überblick bekommen. Also vielleicht einen Einblick wo und wie einige Firmen bereits KI nutzen oder wo sie in Zukunft planen diese einzusetzen. Denke das würde helfen selbst Bereiche zu finden, wo es vielleicht eine Überlegung wert ist, eine KI zu nutzen.

So wie es aussieht hast du, spectrumizer, damit ja viele Erfahrungen gemacht. Woher kommen die? Beruflich hast du damit zu tun?

Woher hast du dein wissen darüber GuajoloteReal? Wie geht die Fortbildung bei euch im Unternehmen voran oder muss man das Wissen schon mitbringen?


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Mai 2019)

Freduffed schrieb:


> Denke das würde helfen selbst Bereiche zu finden, wo es vielleicht eine Überlegung wert ist, eine KI zu nutzen.


Grob gesagt kann man KIs überall da einsetzen, wo es um Datenanalyse-, -optimierungs- und / oder -klassifizierungsprobleme geht.
 


Freduffed schrieb:


> Woher kommen die? Beruflich hast du damit zu tun?


Beides, Beruf und Hobby.


----------



## GuajoloteReal (5. Mai 2019)

Freduffed schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten.
> Wie gesagt, ich weiß schon, das sich von einer Vorlesung oder eines Besuches bei einem Kongress jetzt nicht zum Programmierer werden, würde dennoch zumindest mal einen Überblick bekommen. Also vielleicht einen Einblick wo und wie einige Firmen bereits KI nutzen oder wo sie in Zukunft planen diese einzusetzen. Denke das würde helfen selbst Bereiche zu finden, wo es vielleicht eine Überlegung wert ist, eine KI zu nutzen.
> 
> So wie es aussieht hast du, spectrumizer, damit ja viele Erfahrungen gemacht. Woher kommen die? Beruflich hast du damit zu tun?
> ...


 

Also ich arbeite schon seit einiger Zeit in diesem Unternehmen und es war bei mir nicht so, dass fundiertes Wissen über die Künstliche Intelligenz eine Voraussetzung für den Job gewesen sind. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob sich das mittlerweile geändert hat, aber ich kann es mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen. Auch wenn es natürlich schon willkommen ist, wenn man sich zum Thema etwas auskennt. Oder meinst du mein Wissen bezüglich der Vorträge? Wenn das gemeint sein sollte... wir haben relativ oft Meetings und die Geschäftsführung hat uns berichtet, dass sie einen Kongress von Akademie3 besucht hat.


----------



## Freduffed (14. Mai 2019)

Und bei solchen Kongressen lernt man dann auch etwas oder ist es dann eher zu Networken?

Ein Kongress oder eine Vorlesung würde für mich zumindest den Vorteil haben, dass man sich austauschen kann. Und ich denke mal dann gibt es auch Menschen aus unterschiedlichen Bereichen, mit unterschiedlichen Voraussetzungen. Selbst bei einer Univorlesung kann man ja nicht davon ausgehen, dass jeder Programmieren kann. Zumindest die Einführung würde dann schon was bringen.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (17. Mai 2019)

Cooles Thema =)

Ich bin ja n großer Fan von Joscha Bach.^^´


----------



## GuajoloteReal (21. Mai 2019)

@Freduffed: Also bei diesen Kongressen ist es so, dass man sich Vorträge zu diversen Anwendungsmöglichkeiten der Künstlichen Intelligenz anhören und sich dann auch mit den Vortragenden bzw. mit den anderen Kongress-Teilnehmern austauschen kann. Also ja, da kann man gewissermaßen sowohl etwas dazu lernen als auch networken. Bei einer Uni-Vorlesung würde ich nicht ganz ausschließen, dass man Programmier-Vorkenntnisse mitbringen muss, aber das steht dann denk ich immer im Vorlesungsverzeichnis. 

 

@BloodyEyeX: Ich muss dir jetzt gestehen, dass ich den Namen in deinem Beitrag erstmals gelesen habe. Dass er in diesem Bereich tätig ist, kann ich mir jetzt irgendwie denken, aber was macht dich zu einem großen Fan von Joscha Bach?


----------



## Freduffed (30. Mai 2019)

Danke für eure Hilfe. Ich fand den Kongress letzte Woche wirklich spannend und nehme den jetzt als Anlass mich noch mehr zum Thema zu informieren. War auch spannend zu sehen wie die anderen Teilnehmer mit dem Thema umgehen. Da hat man viele verschiedene Blickwinkel gesehen.


----------



## Cyenne (18. Juni 2019)

Ich glaube in den nächsten Jahren wird die KI erst so richtig loslegen. Insofern stehen wir erst am Anfang und jeder der sich für dieses Feld beruflich entscheidet, wird einen gut bezahlten sicheren Arbeitsplatz haben in Zukunft. Soweit ich weiß, wird KI auch schon viel im Aktienhandel, Forexhandel und Kryptohandel eingesetzt. Dort entscheiden dann Computerprogramme teils durch Algorithmen, teils durch selbstständiges Lernen, ob und wann Aktien gekauft oder verkauft werden. Eine Seite die sich näher mit dem Thema Entscheidungshilfe bei Forex oder Krypto handel beschäftigt ist ** Link entfernt **


----------

